# Tiffin River Wildlife Area



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Similar to my recent post about La Su An, can anyone tell me about the 3 Tiffin River Wildlife area locations (Tiffin River, Mill Creek, and Bean Creek)? Are they fishable? What's in there fish-wise? Is the river wadeable? Looking for more information. Not really much info. on the Ohio DNR site other than a less than detailed map of the 3 areas. (http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/portals/9/pdf/pub401.pdf).
Again, thanks in advance for your help!
Dan


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT ... still looking for any information.
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

There is a small article in Wikepedia about the Tiffin with a link to bean creek. There is also a website www.TheNaturalResource.com that lists 5 public access sites for the Tiffin in that area. Go to the site, click on fishing, and then on the list that come up will be Public access for streams. Unfortunately none of these say anything about the fishing,but it's a start. It's a Maumee trib, so you know there's cats in there, probably flatheads too, from where it joins the maumee at.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Still looking for info. as I may head out there Friday ...
Thanks -
Dan


----------



## halmark (Oct 4, 2006)

I grew up in that area and fished the river quite often. It is a great time for kids if the skeeters aren't too bad. Lot's of yellow bullheads, a few channel cats, carp, suckers, and occasionaly a pike. Walk the river to a bend and cast across to the bend side where the current creates a deeper water pool. Add split shot as needed to keep the bait from drifting-tighten up-sit back and wait. I have never used anything other than crawlers on a single barb hook-#6 or #8-whatever you have too many of. Have fun.


----------



## halmark (Oct 4, 2006)

Forget about this weekend-the river is in flood stage and will continue to rise-Give it a week to settle down.


----------



## halmark (Oct 4, 2006)

By the way the Tiffin river and bean creek are one and the same-the locals call it bean creek. Millcreek is a feeder creek that comes from Harrison lake and ties into Bean creek about a 1/2 mile north of the turnpike at the Archbold exit.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, guys. May have to (reluctantly) stay local since the runoff is causing problems with the water level.
Dan


----------

